# Tackle Shop Robbery



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Passing it On



The following is an email sent to you by Montauk Pete of SurfRats.com	

Dear Surfrats,

I have sent this mass email out to about 1300 people tonight on the
robbery that occurred at Saltwaters Tackle in Long Island. Below are the
serial numbers of the Van Staals stolen. Keep an eye out for them and
please spread this to all the message boards everywhere. That means all
the boards from the east to the west coast. You never know where the
reels will end up. 

In any case, you must NOT buy any used or new Van Staals (unless from
authorized VS Dealers) without serial number verification. And off
course, if your Van Staal gets stolen, please contact Van Staal itself and
report it. If they ever get it for repairs and service, they can pick
up on it. Secondly file a police report immediately. 

These were in the show case at the tackle shop as they didn't get the
boxes. 

VS100 Serial #14636 
VS150 Serial #13745 
VS200 Serial #14652 
VS275 Serial #15908 

Mike will be sending me an updated list of all the merchandise stolen
in the shop by morning which will be posted at:

http://www.surfrats.com/montauk/viewtopic.php?t=6093

If anyone has any information, please call the Suffolk County Police
Department. They have a Crime Stoppers Hotline 1-800-220-TIPS. The tackle
shops phone number is (631)539-9422. 

If you notice any suspicious sales online at various fishing forums,
eBay, craigslist or any of the other online auction sites, please call
the tips hotline immediately.

Time for our fishing community to band together when such tragedies
strike. 

Thank you
Pete.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear about it. Hope they were insured.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

They'll probably end up in Pawn Shops. Not sure of the laws state to state, but they have to report all items to the 5-0 on a monthly basis down here in VA. Hope that helps. 

Skunk.


----------

